
Delicious earnt $7k (total) from premium accounts - whyleyc
https://twitter.com/pinboard/status/871104375716020226
======
whyleyc
Whilst spending $40k per month on AWS hosting:

[https://twitter.com/pinboard/status/871113325089882112](https://twitter.com/pinboard/status/871113325089882112)

